# Edward Snowden INTJ or ENTP?



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> She's hot? Excellent. Even better.


Yeah google her, she’s a hottie pole-dancer.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'd argue for ISTP because Ti-Ni.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Ananael said:


> I'd argue for ISTP because Ti-Ni.


I like this idea too. He could be. I still feel that I resonate with his ethic being more of a tertiary Fi. Inferior Fe that ISTP's have comes out when they are stressed, they seek to resolve the feelings here-and-now with the figures around them, it is kind of like caving-emotionally when this happens. I do not see much Ni, actually, but an obviously strong thinking style and I agree it could be Ti. 

I went back to watch his original interview with the Guardian-guy. He's coming out, he says, for the public to decide, which I find peculiar, because wouldn't an INTJ just bypass what other people think just for some grand judgement based on an internal or more stable ethic? Maybe that is Fe instead of Fi. 

(Reading his brief biography on wikipedia, I think he clearly has the character of an outsider, continually getting fucked over, restructuring, and returning to serve society in a better way. Both with his career and his education. This narrative sounds like the path many developed INTJ's take. Ni-Te allows for such involutions, although that is just my impression.)


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

yentipeee said:


> Yeah google her, she’s a hottie pole-dancer.



*"Edward Snowden allegedly left behind a gorgeous -- and now completely disconsolate -- girlfriend."* Looks come first, always.​

All the confirmed-by-me--INTJ's I know are actually dating models right now. My dating life consists of dating a prostitute, a model, and then my current ENTP fucktard is an international model. Looks don't matter-per-say, but in a deeper systematic sense, I think I can relate to the cut-and-paste taste. I'm just self-reporting. I think he's a very modest and developed INTJ.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Seems silly to speculate on the personality of someone you have never met, but I do silly things all the time, so: INTJ.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

IXTP 

Seems Ti dominant. The whole "fight oppressive, corrupt Te based systems for the sake of the truth" has always been a common Ti dom trait. I don't really see how his choice in girlfriend has much to with type. Could be INTJ too. So either IXTP or INTJ.

And one of the many thing Ne users preach about a lot is freedom of speech and the reliability of the information we get from the media and news, since Ne _is _an information gathering function, (they're not the only ones, but it is very prevelant-see George Orwell. Russel Brand, an ENTP comedian, was currently doing a tour in the US who preached very similar ideas) so I don't understand why people here are skeptical of him having Ne.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

sjack said:


> IXTP
> 
> Seems Ti dominant. The whole "fight oppressive, corrupt Te based systems for the sake of the truth" has always been a common Ti dom trait. I don't really see how his choice in girlfriend has much to with type. Could be INTJ too. So either IXTP or INTJ.


Yeah, but his actions of throwing away his whole life over this issue doesn't seem Ti/Ne.. It's decisive like Je, and very concerned with the impact on people. So seems like Fe. That's why I think he could be INFJ, still Ti, much stronger Fe, and none of the Ne indecisiveness.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Snowden's girlfriend is hiding out with friends and not with Snowden

Mr Mills said Snowden 'always had very strong convictions of right and wrong.' 'He must have found something disturbing him enough that he would go this far,' Mills said. 'I think he was acting in good faith.'

Probably INFP


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Zero11 said:


> Snowden's girlfriend is hiding out with friends and not with Snowden
> 
> Mr Mills said Snowden 'always had very strong convictions of right and wrong.' 'He must have found something disturbing him enough that he would go this far,' Mills said. 'I think he was acting in good faith.'
> 
> Probably INFP


His girlfriend has no reason to hide. He didn't tell her of his plan and didn't take her along to protect her.


----------



## Chemical (Jun 26, 2013)

I would never say he is a *F*, I mean he worked for this agency for some time didn't he?
He probably didn't act right away when he got that job, but after some time, when he saw some very disturbing things. That means he can't have F as a primary function. I would say he is ENTP/Visionary, who realized what future might be like if things stay as they are.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

*Prometheus Among the Cannibals *
*A Letter to Edward Snowden* 
By Rebecca Solnit (*INFx?*)

Dear Edward Snowden,

....

And you, Prometheus, you stole their fire, and you know it. You said, "Being called a traitor by Dick Cheney is the highest honor you can give an American, and the more panicked talk we hear from people like him, [Senator Dianne] Feinstein, and [Congressman Peter] King, the better off we all are.

I fear for you, but your gift gives us hope and your courage, an example. Our loyalty should be to our ideals, because they are a threat to the secret system you’ve exposed, because we have to choose between the two. Right now you embody that threat, just as you embody those ideals. For which I am grateful, for which everyone who is not embedded in that system should be grateful.


Love,


Rebecca


----------



## VodkaBear (Mar 5, 2013)

Also pretty subjective but he sounds like a lot of INTJs I know although that could also be ISTP and to a lesser extent INFP.


----------



## dragondagoth (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe Edward Snowden is an INFJ. His father has stated that Snowden is a sensitive and caring young man and a deep thinker, and much like INFJ's per my knowledge prone to helping those in need, feeling that the American people needed to be informed with what goes on behind closed doors while feeling these emotionally driven actions were a worthy cause. If Snowden was an INTJ he may have expected others to be more careful with the information in which they divulge, or analyzed the situation and created a system behind the scenes, where he is not in the spotlight dictating preventative measures to others on how to best avoid the NSA.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Snowden's Christmas message on TV
BBC News - Edward Snowden Christmas message: End mass surveillance


Also a link to article in the Washington Post with more video.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

You would think that if he is an INTJ, he would have realized how the shit storm would play out and thus have planned it a bit better.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> You would think that if he is an INTJ, he would have realized how the shit storm would play out and thus have planned it a bit better.


What could he have done better?


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

My guess is that Snowden is an INFJ because they're the kind of people who care about their values so much that they would do what Snowden did. They place values above everything, including money, whereas most people are easily bribed. Ron Paul was the most honest and principled congressman and he's an INFJ. He was pretty much the only one in government who wasn't corrupt.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

*infj*


----------



## BlueMarlin (Jul 13, 2012)

Celebritytypes have typed him as INFP.


----------

